# Super Bowl Sunday Show?



## jiml (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there going to be a slot car show on Long Island this Super Bowl Sunday?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes there is


----------



## jiml (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks. Why no advertising?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jim, the show is at the Hilton on Rte 110 in Melville. (10AM to 2 PM with early 8AM admission)
Exit 49 So. of LIE. or 32 No. of So. State Pkwy.


----------

